# Car Audio Amplifier to PC Speakers



## fpresiado (Jun 30, 2011)

hi i would like to know if it is possible to connect a 100w amp to computer speakers. because i have tried it and the speaker would make a noise kinda like this vooomp vooomp vooomp voooomp vooomp over and over speaker moves when it is on. this is what i did i have a extra pc power supply and connected the amp to the 12v on a molex connector. then i connected the wires from my sub to the amp and then the sub connected to the amp and started to make this noise. 

this is my amp Rampage-Amp-522A


this is my speaker system Logitech X-530

the reason why i am doing this is because i replaced the sub with another one which is more powerful then the original one it came with. i would like to use a separate amp to power it instead of the amp the speaker system comes with.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What's the sub woofer you are using it with?


----------



## fpresiado (Jun 30, 2011)

eugovector said:


> What's the sub woofer you are using it with?


Peerless India W5-KA538A-SH 5.25" Shielded Woofer 4 Ohm bought it at amazon


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Any what amp/enclosure are you trying to use with the sub?

What I'm trying to understand is the best way for you to hook up your system. You need a crossover in there somewhere, and active or passive circuit that send your low frequencies to your subwoofer and your high frequencies to your speakers. Do you have a crossover in the system?


----------



## fpresiado (Jun 30, 2011)

eugovector said:


> Any what amp/enclosure are you trying to use with the sub?
> 
> What I'm trying to understand is the best way for you to hook up your system. You need a crossover in there somewhere, and active or passive circuit that send your low frequencies to your subwoofer and your high frequencies to your speakers. Do you have a crossover in the system?



im trying to use my amp Rampage-Amp-522 using speaker system Logitech X-530


i dont know what a crossover is but i do have one of these

PIE EIS-LOC-T 55W 2-Ch Line Output Converter w/Remote Turn-On


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Your Logitech computer speakers already have their own built-in amplifiers. The input signal for the computer speakers is supposed to be a very low-level signal, not a high-powered signal from a power amplifier. As you’ve already discovered, it won’t work.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

